

Fastest way to build an email contact form in a web page? - ionwake

I am hoping for a third party app similar to survey monkey - but for a simple email form, which would allow for an in-page email submission, which would later be redirected corrected from the 3rd party.  Any ideas?<p>Thank you!
======
dClauzel
mailto:contact@example.com

What else? :)

Contact forms suck: poor feedback, no copy of outgoing message, not certitude
that the message has really been sent. Email provides a lower integration, but
a stronger confidence.

